# nov 27th 2010



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

was able to get a quick shot off on this ontario 8 point after he came running into my rattling.
View attachment 943906


----------



## Bruce County (Jun 5, 2009)

Way to go. Nice buck. Cool that he came into some rattling


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

congrate's on a nice big buck. Way to go.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice buck


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice BBD buddy!!!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sweet Buck! Congrats.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

nicely done congrats on a fine buck


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome buck congrats


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Nice deer! Congrats on a fine animal.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Very nice buck congrats


----------

